# Western Digital My PassPort Wireless



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 7, 2014)

I occasionally read posts from users wanting portable storage to take into the field with them. This device seems to answer some of their requirements without costing a fortune. I'm sure the price will next spring, but right now they will be hard to get.


Its basically a battery powered hard drive with a USB 3.0 SD slot, and can also connect wirelessly to mobile devices, so you can back them up on the go as well. 2TB of storage should hold at least a days worth of video and images 

Too bad its only SD. 

http://www.wdc.com/en/products/products.aspx?id=1330


----------



## Jim Saunders (Sep 7, 2014)

If they made one for CF cards tomorrow I'd order a bunch of them Monday. Then again a 5D3 has an SD slot...

Jim


----------



## Tsuru (Sep 10, 2014)

Good find. I'll definitely be picking one up before my next big trip.


----------



## kaihp (Sep 10, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I occasionally read posts from users wanting portable storage to take into the field with them. This device seems to answer some of their requirements without costing a fortune.


Well spotted, Mt Spokane! I did see the product name, but never noticed that it had built-in battery and SD reader 

I wonder if I could put Eye-FI cards in the5D3 and use this to connect to the WD drive. That might actually give a purpose to it's SD slot


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 10, 2014)

Jim Saunders said:


> If they made one for CF cards tomorrow I'd order a bunch of them Monday. Then again a 5D3 has an SD slot...
> 
> Jim



That's what I was thinking. It has a USB slot, so I wonder if one of those tiny USB to compact flash adapters would work.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 10, 2014)

kaihp said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > I occasionally read posts from users wanting portable storage to take into the field with them. This device seems to answer some of their requirements without costing a fortune.
> ...



I don't think a Wi-Fi would work, there needs to be the right software in the unit for eye-fi to work. That might be something to ask both eye-fi and western digital.


----------



## Besisika (Sep 10, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Jim Saunders said:
> 
> 
> > If they made one for CF cards tomorrow I'd order a bunch of them Monday. Then again a 5D3 has an SD slot...
> ...


That would be very interesting!


----------



## Jim Saunders (Sep 11, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Jim Saunders said:
> 
> 
> > If they made one for CF cards tomorrow I'd order a bunch of them Monday. Then again a 5D3 has an SD slot...
> ...



As soon as I find one in stock I'll let you know. I might try eye-fi as well but it seems like a quick way to kill two batteries when it isn't necessary.

Jim


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 11, 2014)

Jim Saunders said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Jim Saunders said:
> ...


----------



## TeT (Sep 11, 2014)

I use the USB to SD adapter on some other WD products and they work fine. I am sure USB to CF would function on these.

Go to WD's website for the 1TB

Microcenter.com has both 1 & 2 (cheaper maybe)


----------



## iMagic (Sep 11, 2014)

Dont you still need a computer to initiate the transfer? If so why not a wired drive connected to the computer?


----------



## Jim Saunders (Sep 11, 2014)

iMagic said:


> Dont you still need a computer to initiate the transfer? If so why not a wired drive connected to the computer?



I had a quick look at the manual and this device in particular can be set to automatically copy or move everything off of an SD card once it is inserted; the device can be managed by a PC or Mac or wireless device via wifi. It appears to be useable as a simple USB external drive, or the USB port can be disabled. I don't know if a CF card adapter may be connected, but if I can get my hands on one of these drives I'll try it.

What is saves for me is the requirement to hump a laptop all the way across Europe. I plan to take my phone and probably my tablet, and with this device I can copy everything from the card and then mail the card home for the sake of diverse storage. It also charges via USB, so ideally I'll only have one wart for those three devices and one Canon charger.

Jim


----------



## iMagic (Sep 11, 2014)

Jim Saunders said:


> iMagic said:
> 
> 
> > Dont you still need a computer to initiate the transfer? If so why not a wired drive connected to the computer?
> ...



If it can auto download off of a cf reader through usb without a computer then its gold.


----------



## cellomaster27 (Sep 11, 2014)

just my thoughts... wouldn't it be awesome to have a touch lcd on it? so you can do some simple file storage/management? I think so. haha


----------



## Jim Saunders (Sep 11, 2014)

cellomaster27 said:


> just my thoughts... wouldn't it be awesome to have a touch lcd on it? so you can do some simple file storage/management? I think so. haha



You could but then you basically have a tablet. Besides these things are pretty small and managing files on a screen like that would be punishment rather than productivity. Hopefully the app works alright, this thing has potential to be awesome. 

Jim


----------



## nc0b (Sep 11, 2014)

I ordered one a week or so ago due to an email blast from WD. Got an email yesterday saying it had shipped. I bought the 1 TB version, figuring that would be the equivalent of about 100 8 GB SD cards. Will have lots of time to play with it before our trip to Easter Island & Machu Picchu. Hopefully this will be an adequate backup solution since we are not taking either of our heavy and bulky laptops.


----------

